# trying to make loft



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone 
I would like to know if you guys in or near Madison Heights MI might know a store where I could get wood and wire for the loft
I am making for a good price? I do not have too much money to work with so I would like to use as little as possible but still make a good loft for them. I also would like if you can help me with size and maybe a few designs cuz I am not share I can make the one I would like to. The bird would not be free flying so I do need two doors so they do not get out win I go in and, they well need an open wired part so that they can fly and see the sun. If anyone can help or has ides that would be grate. By the way right now I have about 12 pigeons I would like to put in the loft and, if I need to I can baring them in when it gets to cold out but I would like if they could stay out.

p.s. I am not share yet but I may have a few birds for sell.


----------

